# MDT 10HP 34" Cut



## HFArmy (Jun 30, 2011)

I was given an old MDT riding lawn mower and the belt that runs the blade broke on me the first time I tried using it. I figure its around a 1987 judging by the few youtube videos I've looked at. Is there anyway of finding a replacement belt? The belt was so chewed up I couldnt find any indication of the size. If someone could point me in the right direction that would be much appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you have the model#of the tractor,and size(cutting width)of the deck?If so,you can go [email protected] www.partstree.com for parts.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If you have the chassis numbers, you can call MTD directly and they can tell you what belt you need- my dad had to for his 88 MTD's deck belt .

Before trying to mow again, id suggest checking the mandrels to see if they turn smoothly - if they dont, some deck work will need to be done - otherwise youll just need another new belt.

The old style MTD mandrels ( bolt together- have 2 berings) is no longer availible - the replacement uses a cast center- my old 92 white needed a new mandrel- we ended up getting one from a local guy for $60.


----------



## HFArmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I'll see if MDT can find the size of deck belt I need.


----------

